# very frustrated!



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hello everyone...I am new to this website, however I have found it very helpful in the short time that I have been a member. I have had IBS-D for about 8 years now. I have been able to keep it under control until just recently. I have been having a lot of anxiety every morning before I leave for work or school and anytime I go somewhere like out to dinner to something. It is very frustrating. I am looking into getting on some anxiety meds and am going to the doctor today. Does anyone have any reccomendations? I don't know if it matters but I am only 21 and am a very small, petite person. I am also in the process of using Mike's CDs but am only on the 6th day. I hope they help. Any advice would be very helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------



## leefromnj (May 9, 2003)

mand- have you thought about an anit-depressant?-lee


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

My doctor doesn't want to give me any antidepressents, she feels they only harm you in the end. So I think I'll stick with Mike's tapes, a lot of people have been telling me they work so we'll see!


----------



## Leslie Plotkin (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi, i am new to this sight as well, I was diagnosed with IBS about ten years ago when i was 14/15. I also have a severe panic/anxiety dissorder. they seem to go hand in hand. i have been taking Remeron for three years and i call it my wonder drug. It is one of the old school meds. but works really well with the combination of IBS and anxiety. i know recently they were developing an IBS med based upon remeron. I hope that helps. it has changed my life. I still have issues, but they are managable, i control them instead of the other way around.


----------

